# Welches Echolot für Belly Boat?



## murmeli1965 (15. Juli 2006)

Servus,
ich habe mir jetzt ein Outcast bestellt 
und wollte für die Ostsee ein Echolot anbauen.
Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen?;+ 
Sind diese Smart - Teile fürs Handgelenk was gescheites?
Oder lieber ein cuda?
Mit oder ohne Plotter!?|uhoh: 

Vielleicht wisst ihr was dazu bzw. habt selbst eins mit dem ihr zufrieden seid.

Ich freu mich auf eure hoffentlich vielen Antworten.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Belly Boat?*

lieber ein Cuda !
Die smartcast Teile sind was für Ufer Angler um damit ein Stück vom Ufer aus loten zu können ....
Plotter lohnt sich glaub ich nicht so wirklich fürn Belly ... |kopfkrat
nimmst den Cuda 168 und bist damit dann bestens davor :m


----------



## sundeule (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Belly Boat?*

...oder Du lotest ab und zu von Hand. Mit dem Belly ist das Gebiet doch sehr überschaubar. Ein Blick auf die Seekarte und dann sollten die zu findenden Kanten auch zu erloten sein.


----------



## murmeli1965 (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Belly Boat?*

Da muß ich doch mal blöd fragen.
Ich habe ja keine Vorstellung oder die falsche:
Wie schnell bin ich denn mit dem Belly?
Ich dachte so 2 - 3 km/h?;+ 
Weil 2km in der Stunde wäre dann doch nicht so überschaubar.
Oder geht einem nach 10 min die Puste aus?#t 

Na hoffentlich wird das kein Reinfall 
und ich muss erst noch 1 Jahr ins Sportstudio.|uhoh: 


Gruß Oldi


----------



## sundeule (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Belly Boat?*



			
				murmeli1965 schrieb:
			
		

> Da muß ich doch mal blöd fragen.
> Ich habe ja keine Vorstellung oder die falsche:
> Wie schnell bin ich denn mit dem Belly?
> Ich dachte so 2 - 3 km/h?;+
> ...


 
Also: wenn das Belly in Gleitfahrt kommt, warst Du lange genug im Studio:q 

2 km raus? Das klingt sehr ambitioniert! Ohne Begleitboote würde ich das lieber lassen. So fix bist Du dann doch nicht, um auf Wetterumschwünge rechtzeitig reagieren zu können.
Vernünftig sind wohl eher die Kanten im "Ein-Paar-Hundert-Meter-Bereich"


----------



## HD4ever (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Belly Boat?*



			
				murmeli1965 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte so 2 - 3 km/h?;+



die ersten 500m schaffst das bestimmt damit ... 
sooo große strecken willst damit bestimmt nicht zürücklegen ...


----------



## murmeli1965 (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Belly Boat?*

Ich danke euch, 
ich glaube ich muß umdenken...#d 



Gruß Oldi


----------



## MeFoMan (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Belly Boat?*

Hi,

also für die Ostsee brauchst du so ein Teil nicht unbedingt. Aber wenn du auf den Seen unterwegs bist (wir fischen in NL auf Zander, große Seen mit 2 - 25 Mtr. Wassertiefe), dann brauchst du ein Echolot um die Kanten bzw. Löcher zu finden.

Ich habe eines von den Abo-Prämien (Blinker / Fisch & Fang). Die reichen völlig um die Kanten zu finden. Teurer und besser geht immer - wer's braucht - ;-)

Ich habe selber auch ein FC4. Habe mir das Echolot auf eine Kunstoffbox montiert (Bildschirm auf den Deckel, Akku in die Box) Die Box habe ich mir dann in die rechte Tasche des FC4 gesteckt. Der Bildschirm guckt oben raus. Ist von der Ableseposition prima und etwas Platz für übrigen Krempel ist in der Tasche dann auch noch ;-) Den Geber habe ich auf einen Spanngurt gefädelt und um den Schlauch gespannt. 

Gruß

Markus


----------



## murmeli1965 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Belly Boat?*

@MeFoMan
Danke für den Tip, so ähnlich hatte ich das auch vor.
Nur, wie sieht das mit Spritz- oder Regenwasser aus?
Macht das dem Bildschirm nichts aus?
Oder ist der wasserdicht.
Ich wollte den Bildschirm evtl. gleich mit in eine Box mit Klarsichtdeckel bauen, oder ist das unsinnig?

Viele Fragen und noch wenig Antworten.
Hat jemand Bilder als Anregung?

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Laboe (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Belly Boat?*

Moin Murmeli1965

Ich benutze schon ein paar Jahre mein Cuda 168 am BB und Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden, es Spritz und Regenwasser dicht und wahr auch schon ganz in der Ostsee abgetaucht ohne Probleme!!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MeFoMan (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Belly Boat?*

Hi,

bei meinem alten RT hatte ich das Echolot auch wie abgebildet angebracht. Da die Schlauchüberhänge beim FC4 aber kürzer sind und auch noch konisch zulaufen, hält diese Art der Befestigung nicht.

Was das Regen- und Spritzwasser angeht, so ist mein FishEasy absolut dicht. Ich habe noch nie ein Überzieherli oder ähnliches verwendet. Ich fische bei Wind und Wetter im Süß- und auch Salzwasser - und mein Echolot läuf problemlos.

Es kann mal sein, dass wenn es regnet und anschl. die Sonne brennt, sich Kondenswasser von innen am Dispaly bildet. Das zieht aber schnell wieder weg.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## ostseeangler27 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Belly Boat?*



			
				MeFoMan schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> bei meinem alten RT hatte ich das Echolot auch wie abgebildet angebracht. Da die Schlauchüberhänge beim FC4 aber kürzer sind und auch noch konisch zulaufen, hält diese Art der Befestigung nicht.
> 
> ...


 
das nennt man fogging hatte ich bei meinem x88df auch einschicken und 13-40 eus und fertig!das ist ein schaden der dichtung die dinger sind von werk an mit gas gefüllt und wenn die dichtung hin ist hat man ein beschlagenes display!!!


----------



## MeFoMan (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Belly Boat?*

ThanX Ostseeangler!

#h


----------



## ostseeangler27 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Belly Boat?*

kein ding!!dafür ist ja das board da, um sich auszutauschen!!


----------



## murmeli1965 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Belly Boat?*

Na da danke ich euch erst mal für eure Tipps und Pics.
Ihr habt mir mal wieder weiter geholfen.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## goeddoek (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Belly Boat?*

Moin Oldi #h 

Wann und wo ( vielleicht Ostsee   ) willst Du denn loslegen. Zähl ja auch zu den Anfängern.Vielleicht kann man ja mal zusammen losziehen #h


----------



## murmeli1965 (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Belly Boat?*

Servus Georg,
werde mein Belly auf der Ostsee erst in LL einsetzen.
Ab 01.10.2006.
Habe es schon mal auf unserem See getestet, ist voll witzig - habe aber leider nix gefangen.#t 
Nur mal so zum Testen an die Ostsee ist mir dann doch zu weit (so 600km einfach).
Ich hoffe du verzeihst mir.|uhoh: 


Gruß Oldi


----------



## Stivi (24. April 2008)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Belly Boat?*

Hi Leute,
wo bekommt man einen Anker fürs BB.
750gr. und preiswert.

Gruß Stivi


----------



## gofishing (25. April 2008)

*AW: Welches Echolot für Belly Boat?*

Hier
 zum Beispiel

Gruß

Ralph


----------

